# I am going to get a BACTERIA test?



## Varian (Aug 20, 2000)

I am going to get that new BACTERIA test. Does the stuff you have to drink taste good? Any body else who have had this test please email me and tell me. Thanks. Email at whitemalelookingforablackgirl###yahoo.com.Sincerely,Varian ------------------


----------

